# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Về Bắc Kạn chinh phục động Puông - Kinh nghiệm du lịch Bắc Kạn

## hangnt

*Cái khó của việc "đi bụi" ở Bắc Kạn là các địa danh, thắng cảnh nằm khá xa nhau, khiến số ngày lưu lại nhiều hơn, kế hoạch cũng dài hơi hơn.*



Hồ Ba Bể thơ mộng trong sương.
*Phương tiện đi lại*

Bắc Kạn cách Hà Nội 180km và cách Sài Gòn khoảng 1.800km.

Có 3 hướng chính để đến Bắc Kạn, một là từ các tỉnh miền Bắc, hai là từ miền Trung, ba là từ miền Nam. Song do quá trình di chuyển phức tạp, nên du khách miền Trung hay miền Nam thường dùng Hà Nội làm điểm trung chuyển. Vì thế, có thể tính như 2 hướng là các tỉnh phía Bắc và từ Hà Nội.

_Đi bằng xe đò (xe khách)_

Từ Hà Nội – Bắc Kạn có thể đi từ bến Lương Yên hoặc Mỹ Đình. Bạn nên liên lạc trước với xe hay bến xe để đến đúng giờ.

_Đi bằng xe máy hay ô tô cá nhân_

Từ Hà Nội - Bắc Kạn đi theo đường số 3 qua Thái Nguyên lên Bắc Kạn mất khoảng 4 - 6 tiếng. Nếu thích ngắm biển, có thể di chuyển theo hướng từ cầu Thăng Long qua điểm soát vé đường cao tốc Bắc Thăng Long (khoảng 100m) rẽ tay phải lên đường cao tốc Nội Bài-Bắc Ninh, đến thị trấn Đông Anh, sau đó rẽ trái đi Sóc Sơn. Cung đường này rất đẹp nhưng phải chú ý bảng hướng dẫn, nếu không bạn sẽ bị lạc.

Đường Hà Nội - Bắc Kạn khá nhỏ, xấu. Di chuyển bằng xe máy thuận tiện hơn, riêng xe con thì phải từ loại 2 cầu trở lên.
Lưu ý khi di chuyển bằng phương tiện cá nhân cần mang theo đầy đủ giấy tờ, cũng như tuân theo đầy đủ các yêu cầu về vận chuyển đường bộ. Đặc biệt, không chỉ cung đường từ Hà Nội - Bắc Kạn, mà trong lúc di chuyển giữa các địa danh, thắng cảnh cũng cần lưu ý xăng, xe, thức ăn và nước uống.



Động Puông huyền ảo.
*Nên đến vào mùa nào?*

Có thể đến bất kỳ mùa nào trong năm, nhưng nếu đến vào tháng 8 – tháng 10, bạn nên mang theo dụng cụ đi mưa, đây cũng là thời điểm để bạn có cơ hội thưởng thức đặc sản quýt Quang Thái. Ngoài ra vào rằm tháng giêng, có lễ hội tại hồ Ba Bể.

*Nhà nghỉ, khách sạn*

Nhà nghỉ, khách  tại Bắc Kạn có giá từ 80.000 – 300.000 đồng, riêng Bắc Kạn Hotel 3 sao tọa lạc ngay trung tâm thị xã, cách bến xe khoảng 40m, có giá từ 220.000 đồng.



 Động Nàng Tiên quyến rũ.
*Mua sắm, ăn uống*

Các món không nên bỏ qua khi đến đây là giò heo hầm, tôm chua Ba Bể, bánh gio, bánh Coóc Mò, khâu nhục, rượu ngô Bó Nặm, cá nướng Ba Bể...

Ngoài ra nơi đây còn có một loại quýt nổi tiếng của vùng đất này mà chỉ người dân địa phương hay các phượt thủ mới biết, đó là quýt Quang Thuận. Lý do là loại quýt này có số lượng rất ít, hiếm nên chỉ dùng để biếu hay bán cho người đi ngang qua.

Ngoài các món chỉ có thể ăn tại chỗ, các món còn lại đều có thể mua về làm quà biếu bạn bè, người thân.





Tôm chua hay cá nướng Ba Bể thơm ngon, đậm đà.
*Các điểm tham quan tại Bắc Kạn*

Ngoài các hoạt động không thể bỏ qua ở hồ Ba Bể là đi thuyền trên mặt hồ, tắm ở đảo Bà Góa, khám phá bức tranh thạch nhủ tuyệt đẹp ở động Puông, ngắm dòng thác nhỏ nhưng khúc khuỷu ở đầu hồ, những địa danh khác bạn cần ghi nhớ là căn cứ địa cách mạng ATK Chợ Đồn.

Chợ đồn nằm phía tây Bắc Kạn. Ngoài việc là một trong những khu căn cứ của chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh và các cán bộ cấp cao của Đảng Cộng Sản Việt Nam trong kháng chiến chống thực dân Pháp, nơi đây còn chiều lòng du khách với những ngôi nhà ẩn hiện trong cây, những con dốc hay những con suối uốn lượn, mát  rượi.

Khu di tích lịch sử Nà Tu , xã Cẩm Giàng, huyện Bạch Thông, nơi xuất xứ của câu nói "không có việc gì khó, chỉ sợ lòng không bền, đào núi và lấp biển, quyết chí ắt làm nên" của Bác cũng là một địa danh không nên bỏ lỡ.

Các địa danh như động Nả Poỏng, động Ba Cửa, hang Sơn Dương, khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên Kim Hỷ, động Nàng Tiên, hay các địa danh mà dân phượt gọi “chấm”... là gợi ý không tồi nếu bạn muốn hiểu nhiều về vùng đất này.

*Nên mang gì khi đến Bắc Kạn*

Quần áo gọn gàng, mang giày dép đế thấp hay giày thể thao vì có thể di chuyển nhiều.

Mang theo nón, áo khoác, kem chống nắng, dầu gió, băng cá nhân, thuốc đau bụng, thuốc trị côn trùng cắn, kim, chỉ, kim băng.. đề phòng trường hợp bất ngờ.

Nên mang thêm tiền mặt vì hầu như rất ít thùng ATM.

*Các cung đường thường đi:*

Hà Nội - Ba Bể - Cao Bằng - Thác Bản Dốc - Hang Pác Bó - Lạng Sơn, mất khoảng 4 ngày

Hà Nội – Thái Nguyên – Bắc Kạn– Tuyên Quang - Hà Nội (4 ngày). 

Hay là chỉ dùng 1-2 ngày để đi từ Hà Nội - Bắc Kạn

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Ba bể nhìn đẹp quá

----------

